# Polaris display issues



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

2018 Polaris Sportsman 450, the display flickers on and off when moving. Anyone have this issue or know how to correct it? Battery is charged and connections are tight.


----------



## Torms (Jul 31, 2021)

I just started having the same intermittent display flashing on and off problem on my 2018 Sportsman 450.


----------



## Torms (Jul 31, 2021)

aacosta said:


> 2018 Polaris Sportsman 450, the display flickers on and off when moving. Anyone have this issue or know how to correct it? Battery is charged and connections are tight.


I just started having the same intermittent display flashing on and off problem on my 2018 Sportsman 450.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Not much info out there. Still happens to me


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

A neighborhood kid who thinks I'm his mechanic had a 570 w / the same issue. Had me confused till i jiggled the keys while it was running and the display flickered. R&R on ignition switch over a year ago and no problem since. I'm pretty sure it's the same setup as the 450 display wise, except for maybe the blue tooth option.


----------



## Torms (Jul 31, 2021)

aacosta said:


> Not much info out there. Still happens to me


I found 2 fuses under the front storage compartment that were sticking out about half way. I pushed them all the way back in and have driven about 75 miles now with no display flickering. Looks like that solved it.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

I'll check that today, hopefully it's that easy


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Torms said:


> I found 2 fuses under the front storage compartment that were sticking out about half way. I pushed them all the way back in and have driven about 75 miles now with no display flickering. Looks like that solved it.


How did you access them? Not seeing anything easily. Right side or left? Thanks


----------

